# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Nhận mài đồng tâm 2 đầu dóng gối bạc đạn

## GunSrose

Số là e vừa sắm 1 con máy mài trục lệch tâm....sẵn tiền mài chống tâm 2m....ae trẹn này có nhu cầu chế gối hay đổi duong kinh bạc dạn 2 đầu vitme e sử lý dc...miễn là tròn,đồng tâm,mài 1 bước ko trở đầu,chiêu dài không quá 2m....dung sai 0.01-0.02mm dung sai cho phép để đóng bạc đan phải có nhé....
DC: 691 quoc lộ 13,phuong hiệp bình phước,thủ đức,TP HCM
phone :Mr trung-0933550989
hình dáng máy e mài đây ạ,không thì ae lại bảo e chém gió

e cần mua 1 số chip tiện bóng nhôm....ae nào có PM e giúp...thanks
mẫu e nó đây ạ

----------

CKD, ngocsut

----------


## iamnot.romeo

tuyệt vời, em lưu lại rồi đấy, có cây visme 1m4 sắp phải làm lại gối, bên anh nhận tiện mài luôn đúng ko ah?

----------


## GunSrose

> tuyệt vời, em lưu lại rồi đấy, có cây visme 1m4 sắp phải làm lại gối, bên anh nhận tiện mài luôn đúng ko ah?


đúng rồi a,bên mình mài và tiện luôn...thông thường vit me lô bên e tiện phá,mài tinh,còn vitme xịn có độ cứng cao sẽ mài phá,mài tinh...tuỳ loại mà chọn dạng gia công thôi anh,mài chống tâm không phải trở đầu nên a yên tâm về độ đồng tâm của nó,dung sai tối da 0.02...có gì a ủng hộ nha

----------

